# New here! need help on Sustanon 250 cycle!



## MoMeister (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello Everyone! i hope everyone is doing well! i am new to this forum, and i would like to get some info on a cycle im about to start soon

let me start off by giving you my stats

i am 5'10" 190 lbs
have been training for over 5 years

supplements i use

Nlarge2 protein - prolab
Animal Pak
Animal Pump
Cytocell - postworkout

and i eat about 5-6 meals a day with at least 30 grams of protein each meal

I would like to start off by saying that i purchased some sustanon 250 a couple of years ago, and it has expired 09/09, i have read on various forums, as well as the internet that it is still usable, and shouldnt have any problems

anyways, the Sustanon i have is Organon Sustanon 250, (nile)

i also have 60 tabs of nolvadex that i purchased from the pharmacy today, which is obviously still good

my question is.... basically this is my "first cycle" and im looking to do it for probably 8 or 10 weeks, and i would like to know how much i should take in per week, as well as get your views on PCT... as i said, i currently have Nolvadex in possession, but i can probably easily get (clomid, Armidex) from the pharmacy

what would you guys recommend i do as far as DOSAGE for the sust, as well as PCT, that way i can keep all my gains, and prevent gyno


THANK YOU SO MUCH! i really appreciate it


----------



## MoMeister (Oct 1, 2010)

btw... im also 24 years old FYI


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 1, 2010)

500mg a week split into two shots. 

Also am I wrong in asuming you can buy gear over the counter there? if yo ucan why not just buy some more, so you dont have to worry about it being out of date.


----------



## pyes (Oct 1, 2010)

If I were you , i would atleast boil your gear for a couple of seconds...just put the vial over an open flame until it starts to boil. that will kill anything that may have grew or formed. 

Like stated above, shoot 1cc two times a week (monday and thursday or however you like) for a total of 500mgs/week.

Put the nolva in your closet for an emergency gyno attack. Buy some arimidex or aromasin for the gyno (AI).....and buy some clomid for your pct.

Start your clomid 12 days after a multi-ester. and run your AI with your cycle from day one until pct. 

also up your protien intake to 1.5 grams per 1lb of body weight....so if you are 190lbs...take 285 grams of protien. ok good luck and keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## MoMeister (Oct 1, 2010)

hey thanks for the responses guys.... for Mr.BTB... unfortunatly juice is regulated here, and you cant get it from the pharmacy unless is prescribed (i aquired the sustanon from egypt a couple years ago)... 

lol i bullshited them about the nolva.. cuz i was like " i need to get it for my grandma who has breast cancer" and the lady was super helpful, and i got the needles by telling another pharmacist, its for "b12" injections....

anyways... does this look right

wk1 500 mg sustanon
wk2 500 mg sustanon
wk3 500 mg sustanon
wk4 500 mg sustanon
wk5 500 mg sustanon
wk6 500 mg sustanon
wk7 500 mg sustanon
wk8 500 mg sustanon
wk9 20mg nolva (should i take clomid with that???)
wk10 20mg nolva (should i take clomid with that???)

then after this cycle

i will probably get back on Cryotest(muscletech) which gave me pretty decent gains this past month and a half......

i will also increase my protein intake
continue with animal pak
continue with either animal pump/ or superpump250
continue with cytocell
continue with amino 2222


what do you guys think

please let me know if you have any other recommendations, or advice... as i would like to do this perfectly, and avoid all possible side effects, as well as keep most of my gains


----------



## martialartsman (Oct 1, 2010)

As pyes said mate and you wont go far wrong, just my thoughts but i would have gone for a longer acting test like test e or cyp as to get the best from sust from my experience is to inject EOD to make the most of the prop, but as i said thats just me. Good luck mate.


----------



## pyes (Oct 1, 2010)

MoMeister said:


> hey thanks for the responses guys.... for Mr.BTB... unfortunatly juice is regulated here, and you cant get it from the pharmacy unless is prescribed (i aquired the sustanon from egypt a couple years ago)...
> 
> lol i bullshited them about the nolva.. cuz i was like " i need to get it for my grandma who has breast cancer" and the lady was super helpful, and i got the needles by telling another pharmacist, its for "b12" injections....
> 
> ...


 
NO.
week 1-10 500mg sus
week 1-12 .5mgs EOD of arimidex
week 12-18 clomid 200/200/100/75/50/50.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 1, 2010)

Thats a bit much on the clomid dont ya think there pyes? Most folks I know would think 4 weeks to be sufficent. Starting with 100mgs the first week and then possibly 75 and then taper to 50mgs for the remaining two. Shit friend, at the doses your reccomending he will be seeing trails. I know I did with less. Not raging on ya buddy just giving my opinion. You'r a good dude. I watch all your posts.


----------



## ufc69 (Oct 1, 2010)

martialartsman said:


> As pyes said mate and you wont go far wrong, just my thoughts but i would have gone for a longer acting test like test e or cyp as to get the best from sust from my experience is to inject EOD to make the most of the prop, but as i said thats just me. Good luck mate.



yeh i was gona say wouldnt he be better off pinning the sus eod as it has prop in it????


----------



## bigrene (Oct 1, 2010)

Roaddkingg said:


> Thats a bit much on the clomid dont ya think there pyes? Most folks I know would think 4 weeks to be sufficent. Starting with 100mgs the first week and then possibly 75 and then taper to 50mgs for the remaining two. Shit friend, at the doses your reccomending he will be seeing trails. I know I did with less. Not raging on ya buddy just giving my opinion. You'r a good dude. I watch all your posts.



I would see trails at 50 a day.This was pnly when I would wake up in the middle of the night.During the day it kinda gave me foggy vision.


----------



## MoMeister (Oct 2, 2010)

pyes said:


> NO.
> week 1-10 500mg sus
> week 1-12 .5mgs EOD of arimidex
> week 12-18 clomid 200/200/100/75/50/50.



what happens if i cant get my hands on Arimidex???

also... what is the importance of Arimidex? do i HAVE to have it??

because i currently have the sustanon on hand, as well as the Nolva on hand...



and im gonna go inquire about the clomid & Arimidex when i go to the pharamacy


----------



## pyes (Oct 2, 2010)

arimidex is so you do not grow titties  unless you want titties to play with. Nolva is too strong to run ED, therefore you use arimidex. if you cant get your hands on arimidex, get aromasin.


----------



## pyes (Oct 2, 2010)

Roaddkingg said:


> Thats a bit much on the clomid dont ya think there pyes? Most folks I know would think 4 weeks to be sufficent. Starting with 100mgs the first week and then possibly 75 and then taper to 50mgs for the remaining two. Shit friend, at the doses your reccomending he will be seeing trails. I know I did with less. Not raging on ya buddy just giving my opinion. You'r a good dude. I watch all your posts.


 
Yeah man, thanx for catching that...I gave him a clomid dose of someone 1000mgs and over on test. Man, I cant believe i did that. At least it wasnt a dbol dose or something too strong lol.


----------



## pyes (Oct 2, 2010)

ufc69 said:


> yeh i was gona say wouldnt he be better off pinning the sus eod as it has prop in it????


 
Yeah man, that's a big misconception. What everyone fails to recognize is it has other esters besides prop, so you will be doubling and tripling all those esters, not only the prop. It would be better to buy some prop and pin that every day and do the sus 2 x's a week. That is better than pinning sus ED or EOD. Pinning sus 250 EOD is 1000mgs. It takes a while to reach those levels. JMO


----------



## ufc69 (Oct 2, 2010)

pyes said:


> Yeah man, that's a big misconception. What everyone fails to recognize is it has other esters besides prop, so you will be doubling and tripling all those esters, not only the prop. It would be better to buy some prop and pin that every day and do the sus 2 x's a week. That is better than pinning sus ED or EOD. Pinning sus 250 EOD is 1000mgs. It takes a while to reach those levels. JMO



oh ok didnt know that, every time i try to rep you for good advice it wont let me it says spread some around but i swear i've only reped you once???


----------



## MoMeister (Oct 2, 2010)

ok here is the update

i went and aquired some Clomid from the pharmacy, so now i got that

so basically, i now have the 

Sustanon 250
Nolvadex
Clomid

i couldnt get my hands on the Arimidex.... will that be a problem? 

also what do you guys recommend as far as dosage for the Nolva and Clomid

Thanks!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 2, 2010)

Some guys do run nolvadex and clomid together for their PCT. It would be something like this. Clomid 1st wk 100mgs daily, then 50mgs daily for the remaining three weeks. Nolvadex at 20mgs daily would be plenty. Most would say and myself included that the nolvadex wouldnt be needed but as I said some still do it. My opinion would be just to have the nolvadex on hand in case you get sore nipples or start noticing any swelling. Then you could start taking it at the 20mgs daily until that subsides. My suggestion would be to get some arimadex and do that at .5mgs every other day from day one and up through PCT then you most likely wont need the nolvadex. But we all keep it on hand for the just in case scenerio's. You'r dosage of sustanon at 2x wkly should be just fine for what you seem to want to accomplish.


----------



## pyes (Oct 2, 2010)

ufc69 said:


> oh ok didnt know that, every time i try to rep you for good advice it wont let me it says spread some around but i swear i've only reped you once???


 
Ha ha, apparently not, or you did'nt rep others before repping me....I am not sure, but I think you have to rep 8 people before you can rep someone again. No worries though bro. Just trying to help.



MoMeister said:


> ok here is the update
> 
> i went and aquired some Clomid from the pharmacy, so now i got that
> 
> ...


 
Roadking gave good advice.....instead of arimidex, did you try to get aromasin? if not, try to get that. Nolva is a bit too strong to keep gyno at bay...We use nolva to eliminate the sneaky gyno ninja that creeps up fast and hard.



Roaddkingg said:


> Some guys do run nolvadex and clomid together for their PCT. It would be something like this. Clomid 1st wk 100mgs daily, then 50mgs daily for the remaining three weeks. Nolvadex at 20mgs daily would be plenty. Most would say and myself included that the nolvadex wouldnt be needed but as I said some still do it. My opinion would be just to have the nolvadex on hand in case you get sore nipples or start noticing any swelling. Then you could start taking it at the 20mgs daily until that subsides. My suggestion would be to get some arimadex and do that at .5mgs every other day from day one and up through PCT then you most likely wont need the nolvadex. But we all keep it on hand for the just in case scenerio's. You'r dosage of sustanon at 2x wkly should be just fine for what you seem to want to accomplish.


 
Good advice


----------

